# Thistle and milkweed



## ltfarm (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been having 2-4D and Banvel custom applied on grass fields. That combination doesn't kill thistle and milkweed. Any suggestions for alternatives that don't have a residual wait period? Hay sold for horses and don't have storage to go through a waiting period. I'm in upstate New York. Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It should kill it especially in combination.Are you doing max rates?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not for milkweed. Spot application of round up?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Pasture Gaurd HL. Expensive yes! Does have some restrictions but is workable if you use your head.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Brash Herbicide will do a good job.

Regards, Mike

http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld7TP003.pdf


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I use 2,4D plus hand cutting. My fields and pastures are pretty much free of both except what drifts in from my neighbors.

Ralph


----------

